# Blue Marlana Report July 23rd



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a quick post to help out those who may be fishing tomorrow. I'm pretty tired so I'll make this short. 

Welooked atthe weather report, and dauphin buoy had it at 5ft last night, so we decided to wait until morning to make the call. Morning came, and not much had changed, so we said wth and loaded the boat.

We headed out the pass at 0400. Needless to say it was a bit sporty. There was a good 4-6 ground swell with a bit of chop on top. We decided to keep going (what else is there to do), and soon realized this was the right decision. As the day progressed the seas flattened to dead calm.

We ran 25kts to around 15 miles souteast of the nipple, where I was surprised to find clean blue/green water with a monster East to west rip. We trolled this for a bit and put a few dolphin in the box. This line went on forever, but we decided to head south to find some more fishy water. 

The further south we went, the more blue the water.We arrived to a massive north-south rip just east of the spur. we followed this deep in the canyon, but could not find the first billfish. We caught a few more dolphin, and decided to head back north. The water there was the best I have seen all year in terms of color, but very little bait.

Went back north and found a few more nice weedlines, but no good fish.

I think things are going to start happening out there. Dolly stirred it up a bit...now y'all get out there and catch some fish!

I'm off to Tampa.. Tight lines!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thx for the post, I hope it's about to shape up.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good day of fishing sounds like, after a storm, it makes a difference. Have a safe trip.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

Lil Kahuna is heading out this weekend trying to score in the MBGFC Limited... Have fun in Tampa. 

Keith


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like its about to bust loose. :toast


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Great report! I hope those conditions hold and/or improve! I spoke with a guy while cleaning fish this past weekend who went 1 for 2 on blue marlin in that same area on Saturday.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

make sure to tell the girls at mons venus hello!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

:letsdrinkHey Dave nice post Im sure the deep sea guys appreciate this! Was Hillar with you? Be safe going out of town. I hope you didnt let Hillar or Wes have the keys to that pretty boat while you are gone.:toast


----------

